

When applying for a job at Google? - mrkmcknz

A bizarre thought entered in my mind.<p>When you apply for a job at Google they have the ability to find out in depth about my habits online and offline in perhaps more detail then the government or police. I certainly would be horrified if someone could see my search history.<p>Do they every go through candidates search history or other information? (With permission of course.)
======
vicapow
During my interview, I was never asked for permission to allow them to view my
search history nor do I think they would want to know. Who would want to work
for a company as creepy as that?

------
joelmaat
For me they looked through everything once I got (worked) there, and harassed
me by playing it all back. It was very annoying. Your mileage may vary, as I
may have been singled out.

